# Can early chicken pox symptoms include vomiting?



## AngelofTroy

Micah has some sort of bug, on Monday night he threw up 4 times and had a slight temperature. I put it down to a stomach virus, but now 2 days later he still has a temperature and is now seeming more generally unwell with cold like symptoms

I've only just remembered that last Tuesday (8 days ago now) he was playing with a boy at a party who the next day came down with chicken pox. 

Other than the vomiting.. All his symptoms are listed as early symptoms of chicken pox. 

Has anyone had vomiting with C P?


----------



## carbafe

My LO didn't he was a little out if sorts the day before the spots came out but that was it. Once spots appeared he had a mild temerpature for one day and otherwise he was full of beans. He had a sickness bug this time last year and it wiped him out for a week. Even the second week after it be was a bit tired and clingy.


----------



## AimeeM

My 4 year old woke up looking ill this morning then vomited. This afternoon he has come out in chicken pox all on his back. My friends kid had CP and vomited with it she told me.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I still keep expecting to see spots every time I change him! Our Dr said it wouldn't cause vomiting, but I've read a few stories now online where kids have. He's been ill for 48 hours now and no spots.. how long do they have other symptoms before the spots appear??


----------



## Baby Bell

I don't know if chicken pox symptoms include vomiting, however if he has a temp that could of caused him to vomit!


----------



## AimeeM

Well my son was ill for a few hours only before they spots came out, very ill and flu like but I have read it can be a few days.


----------



## Bernie

DD2 had chixken pox 2 weeks ago and she was sick once before the spots came out later that day. Different children react differently.


----------



## Munchkin30

My dd was sick all over herself and when I stripped her to bath her I saw the first spots x


----------

